# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Thinking of getting a tomatoe frog

## sepgundamrg

Hey guys, I am thinking of getting a tomato frog after I re-do the tank my red eyed tree frogs are in. I was wondering what experience you guys have with them and what care guidelines and tips you could lay out for me, and what type or size enclosure you think they need. I have plenty of time to learn as it will be a while before I can fund the tomato tank and frog. Thanks in advance for your replies.

----------


## John Clare

They don't need a large enclosure since they're not the most active of frogs.  Still though, the bigger the better.  Their care is one of the simplest.  Top soil or coconut fibre substrate, a small water bowl and plenty of hides.  Decorate to suit.  They tend to be a little shy when young but get bolder as they age.  They like some humidity so don't let the terrarium dry out.  Temperatures in the 70s F (mid 20s C) are ideal, though they will tolerate the 80s (late 20s C) well.  Kurt's trying to breed them - he's our "expert".

----------


## JeffX

I have one, and they are really easy to care for.  I have a ten gallon with a hide and I put in a false bottom to create a pool for him.  He doesn't use it much, but some mornings I see him sitting in there.  You don't have to do that, but it helps with the humidity as my place tends to be kind of dry especially in the winter.  

They are very shy at first.  I've had mine for a year or so, and he's just starting to come out.

----------


## sepgundamrg

Thanks for the info guys. I will probly go the 10g tank route with a false bottom. How do they like plants?

----------


## Kurt

> Kurt's trying to breed them - he's our "expert".


I haven't gotten around to building the rain chamber yet, but I do have four females and one lucky male. So as soon as I can get my but in gear, I will have something to report. Trouble is I spend way too much time in front of this computer.

----------


## sepgundamrg

> I haven't gotten around to building the rain chamber yet, but I do have four females and one lucky male. So as soon as I can get my but in gear, I will have something to report. Trouble is I spend way too much time in front of this computer.


Perhaps if you make tomato babies eventually, I can buy one or 2? I may get one from work though since I think we are gonna order one to have just as a neat to have.

----------


## Kurt

Its going to be a while.

----------


## sepgundamrg

> Its going to be a while.


Depending on how long of a while, you may beat me....

----------


## Kurt

Well, I haven't done a darn thing yet, other than feeding and cleaning the tomatos.

----------


## 1beataway

What is the lifespan on tomato frogs? There's one at work I've been thinking about getting, but we've had it for a year or so.

----------

